# Not had a Ciggy for 14 days



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

And its fucking killing me [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Parrot of Doom (Dec 18, 2004)

How ironic.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is always difficult to get rid of addictions. Have you cosider about going into the Priory clinic? 

Anyway, I hope you manage to not kill yourself but just kill the bad habit. :wink:


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

It will definitely be worth it in the long run though.....could add years to your life.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> And its fucking killing me [smiley=bomb.gif]


Get past the first week and yer laughing.....no pills no thrills no patches..... just rely on will power.

I did when I quit 9 years ago.... got up on Sunday morn in January and said that's it I quit..... never looked back.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

bilbos said:


> It will definitely be worth it in the long run though.....could add years to your life.


...and more money to your pockets. :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

saint said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > And its fucking killing me [smiley=bomb.gif]
> ...


Well i said when my last box of 200 had gone thats it, cheated alittle as i went out 4 nights ago and bought a packet of 20 although i lost them by the end of the night. Woke up next day and haven't had one since , no patches but I was given some 7days herbal tablets from an auntie in the states and have just started taking them today.
Have given up b4 on a number of occasions for as long as 2yrs but have always thought i could take it or leave it and i couldn't, so this time its for good.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Best of luck.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Not had a Ciggy for 4 days.
> And its fucking killing me [smiley=bomb.gif]


Well done Robert [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Stay off that stuff!!!!!!!

I know from experience that the first 2 weeks are the most difficult ones, but it will get easier after that  
After 6 months you won't miss smoking anymore!!

I haven't had a cigaret since 30 years now 8)


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Parrot of Doom said:


> How ironic.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Two years yesterday for me and i still crave one after a full monty breakfast and a pint of tea. :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Stick with it Rob.

If you give in then you know you're only going to have to go through it again at some point in the future.

Good on you so far. Keep it going. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Two and a half years for me and 3 months since my last alcoholic beverage. I only need to stop injecting heroin and I think I'll be ready for the next Olympics! 

btw I'd recommend these books to anyone thinking of quitting booze or **** (they just work):

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASI ... 77-2782258

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASI ... 77-2782258


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> Two and a half years for me and 3 months since my last alcoholic beverage. I only need to stop injecting heroin and I think I'll be ready for the next Olympics!
> 
> btw I'd recommend these books to anyone thinking of quitting booze or **** (they just work):
> 
> ...


Booze - damn - without that there would be no Scottish TT meets....


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm going to give up one bad habit a week 

Starting with **** this Wednesday  Then drink the following Wednesday  and so on :roll: until my temple is a happy and healthy one  [smiley=sunny.gif] 8)

It may take sometime  :roll:

So until Wednesday [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]



btw Good luck jonah


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Nice one Rob! 

Are you putting the money you are saving aside? It must build up really quickly!

L


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Good luck, Rob. Its been a year for me. I craved when I was on holiday in Egypt (but not in Thailand!) but have been so happy that I gave up...

Stick with it. I hear 4/10 smokers want to quit...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Cheers for all the support


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

4 Days for me too now mate

I share your pain [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> 4 Days for me too now mate
> 
> I share your pain [smiley=computer.gif]


Good luck !


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

if both of you report back in (say) a MONTH from now... maybe the added incentive of having to say to the entire forum "oops, I went back to smoking again...!" will be a good motivator


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Rob and Andy, after smoking from about 11  and probably full time from 16 to 48 years of age, I quit the minute my TT arrived on October 3rd 2002.

I will be thinking of you - stick with it.

You will be amazed how much "smokers" smell of **** now !

I bought a TT with the money I was spending on **** and booze (Â£1000 per month sounds a lot but its only Â£33 per day !  )

Good Luck to you and all who quit KEEP IT GOING !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Rob and Andy, after smoking from about 11  and probably full time from 16 to 48 years of age, I quit the minute my TT arrived on October 3rd 2002.
> 
> I will be thinking of you - stick with it.
> 
> ...


Not to mention that the TT is a lot more fun than smoking and drinking. :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

'Kin hell !

I dont believe it !










WOW is this a first? I completely agree with V 's post !


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> if both of you report back in (say) a MONTH from now... maybe the added incentive of having to say to the entire forum "oops, I went back to smoking again...!" will be a good motivator


Good point - in that case I will declare myself also on my fourth day of not smoking. I was never a heavy smoker, but always smoked when out at lunch or in a pub. Never again - I am so determined. :x

Good luck Jonah and digimeisTTer. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and very good luck too Raven ! Good decision mate ! :wink:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Day 14 for me but I haven't had a single craving yet. I got to the stage were I'd simply had enough of smoking and I'm determined not to go back to the old ways......

Best of luck chaps.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> You will be amazed how much "smokers" smell of **** now !


Yeah, but the problem is that .........you smell of shit to me John! :wink:

[smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I tried to give up but only lasted about 30 mins 

I think what Kell said is right you have to WANT to give up rather than feel you should :?

I have got will power as other things I have managed to give up but its because I have become to actually really resent depending on them, that hasnt happened for me yet with cigarettes.

Smoking is a filthy habit, its killing me I know it but yet I carry on... I am either weak or stupid or both I guess :?

Well good luck with it all I hope you all succeed


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

UK225 said:


> I tried to give up but only lasted about 30 mins
> 
> I think what Kell said is right you have to WANT to give up rather than feel you should :?
> 
> ...


I guess it is better to die young and happy, than old and grumpy. :lol: :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Day 14 and all is well  although i did wiegh myself and b4 Xmas i was 82Kg and now I'm 86Kg


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Day 14 and all is well  although i did wiegh myself and b4 Xmas i was 82Kg and now I'm 86Kg


Nice one - I'm still off them as well. Feeling very pleased with myself. [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Well done - keep it up!
I thought I'd join in - I stopped on 02/01/05, so I'm on my Day 11 - also haven't had a 'drink' in that time too plus trying to get healthier - already lost 4lb and went for a 25mile cycle ride yesterday!
Hopefully I can stick at it, as it wouldn't be the first time I'd tried to stop smoking  
Good Luck,
K


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Well done mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Don't let it slip or it'll all be for nothing. :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

jonah said:


> Day 14 and all is well  although i did wiegh myself and b4 Xmas i was 82Kg and now I'm 86Kg


That all the money your not spending!!

keep it up mate


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Day 36.... 

How you lot getting on???


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

No problems at all!

Makes me wonder why I didn't do it before :wink:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Day 28 for me!  I have wanted one a couple of times and had a near miss the other evening, but still going strong. 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Day 14 and all is well  although i did wiegh myself and b4 Xmas i was 82Kg and now I'm 86Kg


Brilliant, Robert 8) you can certainly do with a bit of rib-bolstering 

GraTT stuff, raven: keep things going [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Well done everyone.
It's my day 27 and still not smoked, still on the wagon and now lost 10lb, so I'm happy enough with that


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Still not had a ciggy since Dec 31st , although i did come close two wks ago but resisted the temptation  I do still think about them more so now than i did in the first 2 wks.
Jonah


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Still not had a ciggy since Dec 31st , although i did come close two wks ago but resisted the temptation  I do still think about them more so now than i did in the first 2 wks.
> Jonah


Carry on: don't let your resolve slip


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

How are you doing now, non smoking boys?
Are you still of the coffin nails :roll:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> How are you doing now, non smoking boys?
> Are you still of the coffin nails :roll:


Yes Danni  still off them, but not a day goes by when i think of having one. Hpefully that will pass.

I actuall realised the other day how bad i must of smelt after having a ciggy, when someone who had just had one walked into my office and stood over me, smelt disgusting [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well done .

Wish I could lay off choccee like some of you have laid off ciggies. Keep up the good work.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > How are you doing now, non smoking boys?
> ...


Brilliant, Robert  Stay off that stuff!! You are doing so well [smiley=dude.gif]

You are right about that smell! I used to smoke in my teens/early 20s and gave up when Ron told me that he *will not kiss an ash tray*
A few weeks later, and I just hated the smell of cigs 

Unfortunately, my son's gf who gave up last summer has started again but is very aggressive/defensive/aprehensive when I try to help. Deep down I know (from experience) that it has to be her decission to give up but it's still sad to see her crave cigaretts again


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Well done mate. You've obviously proved you can do it so now it's just a case of carrying on.

Well played. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

p.s. Tonight is the last night of my two month alcohol abstinance. 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Tonight is the last night of my two month alcohol abstinance. 8)


Why start again :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Because we all need to have one vice. :wink: 
I actually had no intention of stopping totally. I don't see the harm in drinking in moderation. I'll now just do it in a more grown up manner. 
At the end of the day it's nice to have an occasional drink. 
I don't smoke, do crack or have a gambling addication so on balance I don't see it as a problem.
I don't drink anything one week in three due to work commitments and my comsumption is inside recommended drinking limits.
I've proved I don't need to drink and in a few months I'll be off it again when baby is due. In the mean time I'll enjoy the wonderful flavour of my favourite tipples....in moderation of course.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I'll now just do it in a more grown up manner.
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif]


I like the way you typed this bit it in. It made me chuckle as I tried to imagine you drinking cider like teenagers used to drink years ago  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Because we all need to have one vice. :wink:
> I actually had no intention of stopping totally. I don't see the harm in drinking in moderation. I'll now just do it in a more grown up manner.
> At the end of the day it's nice to have an occasional drink.
> I don't smoke, do crack or have a gambling addication so on balance I don't see it as a problem.
> ...


Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif] Enjoy


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Abi,

I still enjoy the occasional bottle of cider. 

Tonight I have enjoyed a large bottle of Leffe Blonde.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Abi,
> 
> Tonight I have enjoyed a large bottle of Leffe Blonde.


I'm impressed you dude 8) . My hubby is addicted to this. Whenever we do a French holiday or day trip we come back from Carrefore or Alchan in France with cases of the stuff, as it's so much cheaper than over here in places like Waistrose where you can only tend to get it .


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

To be honest I was a little disappointed. I was sure I had some Duvel but it's all gone. 

Leffe was second best but still very nice. :wink:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> How are you doing now, non smoking boys?
> Are you still of the coffin nails :roll:


I'm still off them although I was out for lunch today and really felt like one. I do also miss the self-indulgent 5-10 mins "thinking" time that I used to get whilst having a ***.

Still, quite pleased with myself and I definitely feel healthier as a result.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > How are you doing now, non smoking boys?
> ...


Excellent [smiley=wings.gif] Keep up the good work


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Tomorrow will be my two months without any cigarettes, plus hardly had a drink in that time & now lost a stone in weight 

My post count on here (& time) has also gone right down - I must have been talking a load of bullshit before - ah well :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kce821tt said:


> Tomorrow will be my two months without any cigarettes, plus hardly had a drink in that time & now lost a stone in weight


Super 8) Carry on being good


----------

